# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Tham quan MTA tại HCM ngày 4/7...

## CKD

Chào các bác!
Em dự định sẽ tham quan MTA đợt này vào ngày 4/7 tới ạ.
Do kết hợp nhiều việc khác nên có thể em sẽ có mặt ở MTA vào đầu giờ chiều và hô biến vào cuối ngày. Kết thúc là em lại phải phi về miền tây trong đêm. Không du hý được như mọi khi  :Big Grin: 

Em hú hý trên này vì không biết có bác nào tham quan giờ đó không, nếu có thì í ới nhau làm cốc cafe ạ.

----------


## ppgas

Hẹn hò cafe đi, trước cổng.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

chắc em và Minh đi cùng 2 anh dc đó.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## anhcos

Năm nào cũng có, nhưng năm nay k đi được, chán.

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy năm trời dự định đi mà không đi được,năm nay phải đi một chuyến cho biết

----------


## ngocbh2001

> Mấy năm trời dự định đi mà không đi được,năm nay phải đi một chuyến cho biết


Cá nhân có được vào không các bác
Nếu được vào cổng thì 10h mình hẹn ở cổng nha các bác

Ngoc 0918718919

----------


## winstarvn

> chắc em và Minh đi cùng 2 anh dc đó.


2 ku tính khi nào đi vậy ? có gì hú anh đi chung cho vui

----------


## Gamo

> Hẹn hò cafe đi, trước cổng.


Kiếm quán nào sang tí. Ông ppgas rửa ...

----------


## garynguyen

Giờ mới rửa xe hả cụ Gà mờ. Kể hơi muộn nhể :Cool:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

có lơ xe chưa CKD?

----------


## MINHAT

> Kiếm quán nào sang tí. Ông ppgas rửa ...


À há rưả ghế bác nhỉ

----------


## CKD

Hiện có 1 xe đã chốt, có luôn 2 tài khỏi lơ. Lộ trình là có ghé vài điểm làm việc xong mới tới mta. Nên thời gian có thể sớm muộn hơn tẹo. Chắc cú thì đầu giờ chiều.

Cũng chưa xác định được những ai sẽ đi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mr.L đăng kí cho anh chưa ? hôm nay nó cho anh làm thanh viên công ty nào dưới Cần Thơ ? anh hết card rồi.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có cần đang kí nữa hả anh. Bình thường em thấy lên đó vẫn đăng kí được mà.:-)
Anh Long Uwinstar chắc tụi em canh trưa trưa lên đó để cùng giờ với mấy anh ạ. Có gì em hú ạ. :-)

----------


## CKD

Đăng ký trước thì lúc vào không cần chờ thủ tục. Đăng ký theo đoàn thì ưu tiên hơn.

Chứ vào đó đăng ký vẫn ok.

----------


## MINHAT

> Đăng ký trước thì lúc vào không cần chờ thủ tục. Đăng ký theo đoàn thì ưu tiên hơn.
> 
> Chứ vào đó đăng ký vẫn ok.


Vậy đăng ký theo đoàn đi cho vui còn được ưu tiên nữa.cho em xin 1 vé với nhé

----------


## winstarvn

> Có cần đang kí nữa hả anh. Bình thường em thấy lên đó vẫn đăng kí được mà.:-)
> Anh Long Uwinstar chắc tụi em canh trưa trưa lên đó để cùng giờ với mấy anh ạ. Có gì em hú ạ. :-)


ok vậy trước khi đi hú anh để chuẩn bị, đi đông cho vui.

----------


## vufree

MTA là cái vụ gì vậy mấy Ông? giải ngố cho Tui coi.

----------


## phuocviet346

Đăng ký theo đoàn thì phải trước ngày 01/07/2017 mới được, hôm rồi em đăng ký 2 người mà mấy em cứ bảo anh đăng ký đoàn 5 người được ưu tiên mà không có ai. Biết thế rủ rơ thêm mấy bác đăng ký cùng cho vui

----------


## Gamo

> MTA là cái vụ gì vậy mấy Ông? giải ngố cho Tui coi.


Hehe, đi rồi biết...

----------


## huuminhsh

ngay trước cổng bên phải có căn tin phục phụ miễn phí nước uống cho khách tham quan thì phải ạ!

----------


## ngocbh2001

Tóm lại mấy giờ cafe các bác

----------


## CKD

> ngay trước cổng bên phải có căn tin phục phụ miễn phí nước uống cho khách tham quan thì phải ạ!


Ừ miễn có phí là được phục vụ đó bác  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cho lão Gamo ở nhà đê  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tiinicat

Trưa mai em đi được, anh CKD cho thời gian để anh em tập trung đi anh. Tầm 1h30 ở đó được không ?

----------


## Ga con

Office công ty em ngay gần đối điện triển lãm, mà tuần này lại đi họp chỗ khác cả tuần mất rồi, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Thời gian chưa chốt. Nhưng tầm 13h30 thì chắc Ok.
Anh em lấy SDT có gì SMS hay Alo nhé.

----------


## vusvus

Em bận cày quá, các bác đi chộp cho em mớ hình nhé

----------


## Gamo

> Cho lão Gamo ở nhà đê


Hix... em ứ thèm đi... đợi các lão ấy đi về kể lại  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

em chắc 6 hay 7 em mới đi, ngày cuối nhiều quà hehehe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đi xem phim gì vậy

----------


## GORLAK

Đi lang thang cả ngày mê đc mỗi món náy

----------

Gamo

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm vài cái hình cho nó sinh động

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, ppgas, vanquanbnvn

----------


## Gamo

Giới thiệu 1 vòng đi, 3 ông bên cạnh ppgas và ckd là ai rứa?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Giới thiệu 1 vòng đi, 3 ông bên cạnh ppgas và ckd là ai rứa?


tinnicat gì đóa á

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... nhớ là tinicat trẻ đẹp hơn mà? Còn cụ ú ú?

----------


## MINHAT

> Hohoho... nhớ là tinicat trẻ đẹp hơn mà? Còn cụ ú ú?


Chắc là bác ngocbh2001

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

Kế bác ppgas là tinicat, kế là lão CKD, kế nữa là CBNN

----------

Gamo

----------


## tiinicat

> Hohoho... nhớ là tinicat trẻ đẹp hơn mà? Còn cụ ú ú?


Á... chẳng lẻ nó tàn tạn dữ vậy chắc do lão chụp hình, chụp máy thì đẹp còn chụp người thì ... không có tâm gì hết.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

> Á... chẳng lẻ nó tàn tạn dữ vậy chắc do lão chụp hình, chụp máy thì đẹp còn chụp người thì ... không có tâm gì hết.


có vẻ là như thế !

----------


## Ga con

Quán cafe này e ngồi hoài mà đúng tuần không có mặt ở đó, hic, tiếc quá đi.

Thanks.

----------


## MINHAT

Hic ko phải em dìm hàng các bác mà tại kn chưa có nên chụp hơi xấu sorry các bác

----------

tiinicat

----------


## anhcos

METALEX 2017 diễn ra vào ngày 12~14 tại SECC, các bác có ai tham gia không vậy?

----------


## MinhPT

Ở HN là ngày 11-13/10/2017 đấy các bác

----------


## QuyND

Có ai đi không cho em theo ké học hỏi với.

----------


## GORLAK

Sẽ đi dập diều hết ah  :Smile: )

----------

